# How To Date A 113 Series Craftsman Radial Arm Saw



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

Trying to figure out how to determine date of Craftsman RAS from serial number or model number. Help!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out this site*

This site will list Craftsman machines sold by Sear Roebuck:


http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=222


http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=286


http://vintagemachinery.org/Craftsman/manufacturers.aspx?sort=1



Why didn't you list the model number in your question? It may be as simple as looking in an old catalog collection I have.


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry about that. One is 11319760 and the other is 113199150. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You can look here......*

This saw has a slightly different model number, but close:
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=31684
Manufactured in 1984.


Look for your model number here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=286&tab=4


The Craftsman brand:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222


----------



## woodshed (Feb 11, 2020)

How To Date A 113 Series Craftsman Radial Arm Saw

Be gentle and polite. Try asking, Go out for coffee? Maybe dinner and more serious dating later.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodshed said:


> How To Date A 113 Series Craftsman Radial Arm Saw
> 
> Be gentle and polite. Try asking, Go out for coffee? Maybe dinner and more serious dating later.


That may be necessary with a Dewalt, with a Craftsman dinner at MacD's and a cheap bottle of wine back at your place will be sufficient.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigwood11 (Apr 10, 2021)

mangorockfish said:


> Sorry about that. One is 11319760 and the other is 113199150. Thanks


I also have a similar saw. The date code is 94285po623. I couldn't find this same number in the chart


----------

